# DNP is not going to help you lose fat.



## MichaelMay (Nov 27, 2021)

Here's the deal, if you are doing things right you never go above 12% and just skipping carbs will make you skin tight 6-8% (which is, realistically, as low as you'll get). DNP is a fat person who cannot stop filling up on carbs fast way of losing fat but for a bodybuilder it's fucking retarded.

You see it is a glucolytic, not a lipolytic substance. That literally means that it will burn muscle before fat because while *gluconeogenesis* occurs by literally burning muscle ketogenesis (which is another process entirely) is not induced by DNP at ALL.

To make this really simple, does it burn fat? No.

I know some of you will be mad at me for this but here's the thing, unless you can show me the function it can use to be a lipolytic there is no discussion to be had, I deal with the scientific aspect of this and nothing more. 

I know this will be unpopular but fully expect to get some interesting replies based in science. Thank you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 27, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Here's the deal, if you are doing things right you never go above 12% and just skipping carbs will make you skin tight 6-8% (which is, realistically, as low as you'll get). DNP is a fat person who cannot stop filling up on carbs fast way of losing fat but for a bodybuilder it's fucking retarded.
> 
> You see it is a glucolytic, not a lipolytic substance. That literally means that it will burn muscle before fat because while *gluconeogenesis* occurs by literally burning muscle ketogenesis (which is another process entirely) is not induced by DNP at ALL.
> 
> ...


When I ran it, I did seem to lose strength but that happens when you drop weight anyways I think.  I think I lost both fat and muscle and I was trying to keep the weight training in line but hard to do when you barely feel like moving.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 27, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Here's the deal, if you are doing things right you never go above 12% and just skipping carbs will make you skin tight 6-8% (which is, realistically, as low as you'll get). DNP is a fat person who cannot stop filling up on carbs fast way of losing fat but for a bodybuilder it's fucking retarded.
> 
> You see it is a glucolytic, not a lipolytic substance. That literally means that it will burn muscle before fat because while *gluconeogenesis* occurs by literally burning muscle ketogenesis (which is another process entirely) is not induced by DNP at ALL.
> 
> ...


Plenty of existing research shows your full of crap, and wouldn't believe it anyways. Actual legit science as you state. Your muscle burning claim is ludicrous. 

Mad at you? We're supposed to care what some know it all thinks. LMAO


----------



## MichaelMay (Nov 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> When I ran it, I did seem to lose strength but that happens when you drop weight anyways I think.  I think I lost both fat and muscle and I was trying to keep the weight training in line but hard to do when you barely feel like moving.



Going by only what is the facts of the substance you will lose muscle (and I'd assume that anyone doing it is actively restricting carbs which means it will only burn muscle and fat burning is coincidental) but not fat unless the calorie restrictive function via glucolysis means it will put you on a net negative calorie diet.

I am aware of some Brazilian pre-prints that never panned out and help for those that cannot keep a diet low in carbohydrates but the 1lbs a day or 0.5lbs a day needs to be shown for what it is. Muscle glycogen carries 10x it's weight in water, losing it quickly will make you lose water weight just as quickly.

You can achieve the same by just leaving out carbs, I lose almost 30lbs on my first week of Keto and I don't cut calories at all.


----------



## MichaelMay (Nov 27, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> Plenty of existing research shows your full of crap, and wouldn't believe it anyways. Actual legit science as you state. Your muscle burning claim is ludicrous.
> 
> Mad at you? We're supposed to care what some know it all thinks. LMAO


That is fine, but you did not in any shape or form present a function for how that would work nor did you present any peer reviewed studies.

Your reply is expected and saddening, you make claims without evidence about a chemical that cannot have the effect you proclaim it does. Unless I missed how it is lipolytic but no one ever claimed that nor did a single person ever discover that this was the case.

I get that you are mad at me, hence your reply devoid of any facts and filled with you trying ridicule which is nothing but frustration.

Again, present your findings in a format that is viable or your reply is as useless as Dan Duchaine's claims about how great HMB is.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> When I ran it, I did seem to lose strength but that happens when you drop weight anyways I think.  I think I lost both fat and muscle and I was trying to keep the weight training in line but hard to do when you barely feel like moving.


Strength loss is from glycogen depletion and fewer calories assuming one isn't outeating the deficit. It's advised to drop the volume down some but make sure to keep the same weight on the bar the best you can. But yeah, it's a struggle to stay motivated as the fatigue is real.


----------



## ftf (Nov 27, 2021)

@MichaelMay, I'm not for or against your point of view, but I don't see you putting up any links to research that supports it. Show where you are getting your information.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 27, 2021)

Not everyone wants to do some shitty keto diet and there are plenty of people here who can attest to how well dnp does work. 

Shoo fly


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 27, 2021)

I've got InBody scans 3 months apart that show not only did I lose 20lbs of fat but gained 2lbs of lean weight. I did not limit carbs/calories all that much, maybe 300 cal/day, ate/drank lots of protein, did some Ten A with it, no cardio to speak of, although at my age lifting in and of itself is cardio enough. I could give a rat's ass what process did what.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 27, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Here's the deal, if you are doing things right you never go above 12% and just skipping carbs will make you skin tight 6-8% (which is, realistically, as low as you'll get). *DNP is a fat person who cannot stop filling up on carbs fast way of losing fat* but for a bodybuilder it's fucking retarded.
> 
> *You see it is a glucolytic, not a lipolytic substance. That literally means that it will burn muscle before fat because while gluconeogenesis occurs by literally burning muscle ketogenesis (which is another process entirely) is not induced by DNP at ALL.*
> 
> To make this really simple, does it burn fat? No.


So then, as a fat not-bodybuilder, dnp will help me lose fat, fast?

Has there been any studies that show the gng cycle prioritizing the cannibalization of muscle tissue for conversion to glucose instead of excess protein? If one were to do a ketogenic diet whilst on anabolics with anti-catabolic properties, and also taking berberine to help prevent the gng cycle, are you suggesting dnp would have no effect on fat loss as a thermogenic?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 27, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Here's the deal, if you are doing things right you never go above 12% and just skipping carbs will make you skin tight 6-8% (which is, realistically, as low as you'll get). DNP is a fat person who cannot stop filling up on carbs fast way of losing fat but for a bodybuilder it's fucking retarded.
> 
> You see it is a glucolytic, not a lipolytic substance. That literally means that it will burn muscle before fat because while *gluconeogenesis* occurs by literally burning muscle ketogenesis (which is another process entirely) is not induced by DNP at ALL.
> 
> ...


This post is the perfect example of ketogenic neurotoxicity at work.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2021)

I thought dnp was shit too


----------



## TomJ (Nov 27, 2021)

Ahh you have to do is cut carbs to go from 12% to 6% 
That's it, all these body builders in prep well be thrilled to hear it.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Nov 27, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> You can achieve the same by just leaving out carbs, I lose almost 30lbs on my first week of Keto and I don't cut calories at all.


Ah yes, another keto warrior has joined us to show us the true way. That 30 lbs in one week? Thatd be your glycogen stores (and subsequently the water and nutrients its bound to in your muscles). You didnt lose any fat, you just emptied yourself out and paved the way for some shit performance in the gym. Thats not even to begin talking about what keto does to many juicy bois lipid numbers.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2021)

I think both keto and dnp is wack bitch ass shit..


----------



## TODAY (Nov 27, 2021)

To be fair, it's not easy to do proper research when your fingers are perpetually coated in a thick layer of bacon grease


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 27, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Ah yes, another keto warrior has joined us to show us the true way. That 30 lbs in one week? Thatd be your glycogen stores (and subsequently the water and nutrients its bound to in your muscles). You didnt lose any fat, you just emptied yourself out and paved the way for some shit performance in the gym. Thats not even to begin talking about what keto does to many juicy bois lipid numbers.





Bro Bundy said:


> I think both keto and dnp is wack bitch ass shit..





TODAY said:


> To be fair, it's not easy to do proper research when your fingers are perpetually coated in a thick layer of bacon grease




I FEEL ATTACKED lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 27, 2021)

I love bacon 😍


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 27, 2021)

Bacon covered in brown sugar and cayenne pepper and cracked pepper.


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 28, 2021)

Who is this idiot who only says nonsense?


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 28, 2021)

I do keto and DNP, most people do, and it's the best strategy if you want to destroy fat. Loss of strength / muscle mass is normal on any fat loss regimen below 10% unless on PEDs. But I don't use steroids or GH.


----------



## ftf (Nov 28, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Bacon covered in brown sugar and cayenne pepper and cracked pepper.


This sounds awesome! Thank you for this worthwhile post. Please give me the rest of the recipe. Do you cook it in the over or skillet? I'm doing it today.


----------



## GreatGunz (Nov 28, 2021)

*Hey 30 lbs. in a week????? Bull shit!
It takes almost 2 weeks to get into solid ketosis….*


----------



## flenser (Nov 28, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Here's the deal, if you are doing things right you never go above 12% and just skipping carbs will make you skin tight 6-8% (which is, realistically, as low as you'll get).





MichaelMay said:


> I lose almost 30lbs on my first week of Keto and I don't cut calories at all.



That puts you at over 530 lbs and only 8% body fat. Amazing.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 28, 2021)

@MichaelMay where'd you go


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 28, 2021)

ftf said:


> This sounds awesome! Thank you for this worthwhile post. Please give me the rest of the recipe. Do you cook it in the over or skillet? I'm doing it today.


Basically it candies the bacon. Amount of cayenne is up to you. Cover bacon in shit ton of brown sugar and add cracked pepper with level of cayenne you want. Preheat oven to 350 and throw that bitch in.
20 minutes or less watch that bitch.
What comes out is amazing in your mouth


Cayanne offsets the sweet. Gives a little bite. I can't tell you how much you gotta feel it out. Make sure you smother both sides though. Tinfoil on sheetpan suggested.


----------



## ftf (Nov 28, 2021)

And just like that, this thread has value.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 28, 2021)

Of all people i didn't think you'd like my shit "today" Thanks.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 28, 2021)

I don't even eat pork but a quality post is a quality post in my book.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 28, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I don't even eat pork but a quality post is a quality post in my book.


I'm try to continue sir .


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Ah yes, another keto warrior has joined us to show us the true way. That 30 lbs in one week? Thatd be your glycogen stores (and subsequently the water and nutrients its bound to in your muscles). You didnt lose any fat, you just emptied yourself out and paved the way for some shit performance in the gym. Thats not even to begin talking about what keto does to many juicy bois lipid numbers.


As somebody that did keto for 4yrs, 100% agreed. 30lbs in a week aside from completly insane and barely believable at all is all gylcogen and sub-q water retention being dumped, known as the "whoosh". You're not dumping any real amount of fat in a week since you're body is still fighting the fuel source switch at that point and terrible at mobilizing fat stores as fuel at that point.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 28, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> I do keto and DNP, most people do, and it's the best strategy if you want to destroy fat. Loss of strength / muscle mass is normal on any fat loss regimen below 10% unless on PEDs. But I don't use steroids or GH.


Not to derail this thread but the OP got schooled and disappeared anyways. Were you a member on Zoo's vicious labs forum or Lyle McDonald's?


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 28, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> Not to derail this thread but the OP got schooled and disappeared anyways. Were you a member on Zoo's vicious labs forum or Lyle McDonald's?



Yes, I think I had some posts in a thread on Lyle's board, I didn't know that this board didn't exist. It was a DNP thread, really cool and informative.

I am also on the MD and PM boards.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 28, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Yes, I think I had some posts in a thread on Lyle's board, I didn't know that this board didn't exist. It was a DNP thread, really cool and informative.
> 
> I am also on the MD and PM boards.


It was in Lyles dnp thread where I remember you from, you definitely displayed knowledge of it. He ended up closing his forum, and moving to a facebook group which he claimed to despise years before. He was too much of a prick to stay in it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 29, 2021)

Most amusing part of this thread was the OP asking for scientific replies to his totally unscientific, and factually inaccurate, post.

"I'm going to talk absolute shit and I expect you to counter it with science". That's not how this works my dude. Not how this works at all.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> @MichaelMay where'd you go



I'm right here, the workload is quite big these days given the new developments with Omicron.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 2, 2021)

Steeeve said:


> Ah yes, another keto warrior has joined us to show us the true way. That 30 lbs in one week? Thatd be your glycogen stores (and subsequently the water and nutrients its bound to in your muscles). You didnt lose any fat, you just emptied yourself out and paved the way for some shit performance in the gym. Thats not even to begin talking about what keto does to many juicy bois lipid numbers.



I meant month and it's because when you are 7'1 and 380lbs you lose that water weight that the glycogen holds REALLY fucking fast which, coincidentally is exactly how DNP works.

All DNP is is keto, it's glycolytic, not lipolytic, it does not help burn fat in any shape or form.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 2, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Who is this idiot who only says nonsense?



Someone who understands the function of the chemicals you put into your body and what they actually do.

You know, someone you will never trust because broscience always beats actual science for you guys.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 2, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Someone who understands the function of the chemicals you put into your body and what they actually do.
> 
> You know, someone you will never trust because broscience always beats actual science for you guys.


Well where's your actual science? We are waiting for some study's or articles from you. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 2, 2021)

TODAY said:


> This post is the perfect example of ketogenic neurotoxicity at work.


I get it, it's a broscience forum, you don't actually care about terms like glycolytic (which others have explained in other threads) and what it means, you just want to believe in whatever you want to believe in.

Well guess what, dipshit, something being glycolytic means you'll be in ketosis. DNP is basically just a keto diet for those who are too weak to stop eating carbs to lose weight.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 2, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Well where's your actual science? We are waiting for some study's or articles from you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


DNP is glycolytic, this is explained in stickied threads on this forum as well as every study that has been presented on this fora. If you understand what that means then it is quite obvious.

You want to burn carbs? A glycolytic will help you do that, you want to lose fat? You'll need something that is lipolytic (caffeine is a weak lipolytic, clenbuterol is a much stronger one but almost all of the stimulants are lipolytic).

This is just common knowledge and the problem here is that people are reading terms they do not understand, applying their own ideas of what it means and come up with conclusions that are just wrong.

This is why "doing your own research" only works if you are actually qualified to do so, if you don't even understand these simple terms you are not.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 2, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> I do keto and DNP, most people do, and it's the best strategy if you want to destroy fat. Loss of strength / muscle mass is normal on any fat loss regimen below 10% unless on PEDs. But I don't use steroids or GH.



On a keto diet the only thing DNP helps you burn is muscle since fat cannot turn into carbs but muscle does via glucogenesis and DNP IS glycolytic but NOT lipolytic.

It's as simple as that. You want to burn fat? Clen/Tren is your friend.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 2, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> DNP is glycolytic, this is explained in stickied threads on this forum as well as every study that has been presented on this fora. If you understand what that means then it is quite obvious.
> 
> You want to burn carbs? A glycolytic will help you do that, you want to lose fat? You'll need something that is lipolytic (caffeine is a weak lipolytic, clenbuterol is a much stronger one but almost all of the stimulants are lipolytic).
> 
> ...


Man, if only burning carbs put you in a caloric deficit. I hear a deficit is pretty good at burning fat. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

Help us learn then @MichaelMay , link us to some research papers where DNP's effects on weight loss, and where that weight loss is from.

I'll never use DNP,  but I'm interested nonetheless.

My very basic understanding of how DNP works, is that in interrupts the mitochondria in the ATP-ADP-ATP process. Therefore, since less energy is created from the food we eat, the body is forced to dip into fat stores to fill the gap.

Where am I mistaken?


----------



## TomJ (Dec 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Where am I mistaken?



From what I've gathered so far, with his example, you're supposed to preface your statements with "dipshits" and end them with "you're not qualified to have an opinion". 

Maybe put "omg keto is deh best" in your forum sig might help too. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 3, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> I get it, it's a broscience forum, you don't actually care about terms like glycolytic


If you spent longer than a week here before you started talking out of you're ass you'd realizie this is FAR from a broscience forum.



MichaelMay said:


> Well guess what, dipshit, something being glycolytic means you'll be in ketosis. DNP is basically just a keto diet for those who are too weak to stop eating carbs to lose weight.



You sure about that? Glycolitic means you're burning glucose, people in Ketosis are burning fat as fuel, that's Lipolysis.

Ketosis also don't disconnect the burn of FFA's from being converted into ATP like DNP does which is why people on DNP have no energy and they double as a space heater. If you think that's what keotosis is like you've clearly never been in that metabolic state before.

I ate Keto for 4 yrs, Ketosis and what DNP does aren't even REMOTELY comparable!


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 3, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Man, if only burning carbs put you in a caloric deficit. I hear a deficit is pretty good at burning fat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Yeah, and burning muscle if you don't ingest enough as every bodybuilder longs for.... It's still not lipolytic and will not burn fat. It's pretty much just not eating carbs and burning more muscle.

You either didn't read or didn't understand.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 3, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> If you spent longer than a week here before you started talking out of you're ass you'd realizie this is FAR from a broscience forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the information is correct, the application and the ideas of users is just wrong. People don't understand and think it does different things because of it.

Yes, I'm sure of that, since this is glycolytic it'll empty your glycogen really fucking fast at which point the body has only muscle and fat to burn but here's the kicker, this will NOT burn fat because it's not a lipolytic.

You didn't comprehend what I wrote, getting rid of carbs whether by DNP or through a ketogenic diet doesn't matter, the end result is the same except for one thing, as long as glucose is required there will be glucogenesis, that is the breakdown of amino acids to provide necessary glucose (glucose is absolutely necessary whether you ingest it or not so if you don't, it will come from somewhere).

Now this is all fine and good and you'd think that a keto diet and DNP would be the same but it's not, DNP will continue to require glucose even when you are out of it, that requires glucogenesis by breaking down muscle tissue which is the ONLY way the body can make glucose in the absence of it.

So in other words, with DNP you are on a ketogenic diet that breaks down more muscle mass by FAR than any other ketogenic diet.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Help us learn then @MichaelMay , link us to some research papers where DNP's effects on weight loss, and where that weight loss is from.
> 
> I'll never use DNP,  but I'm interested nonetheless.
> 
> ...



How about the ones in the stickied threads? It's absolutely correct information but misunderstood by so many. The effect of DNP is correctly stated, the studies cited are correct but the understanding by the users here is completely wrong.

I don't even get the disagreement here, no one here is saying that DNP isn't specifically glucolytic and not in any way lipolytic.

Well there YOU HAVE IT! All I've been doing is explain what that means.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 3, 2021)

TomJ said:


> From what I've gathered so far, with his example, you're supposed to preface your statements with "dipshits" and end them with "you're not qualified to have an opinion".
> 
> Maybe put "omg keto is deh best" in your forum sig might help too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



If you were capable of comprehending any information from the stickied threads, from the studies and from anything what so fucking ever you'd know that all I'm doing is correcting misinformation by users.

I get it, you can't comprehend simple things and think that the explanation of the words glucolytic and lipolytic is just things I'm making up or means other things than what they do.

I can't help you with that.


----------



## MichaelMay (Dec 3, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> @MichaelMay where'd you go



Ignorance is all this forum cares about so my time here is up, explaining simple terms to users who don't get them is obviously considered shitposting here and you'd all just rather wallow in your ignorance.

I thought this would be a bit of fun and injecting some actual knowledge would help carry discussions to a more productive point but obviously that is not wanted here.

Cheers.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 3, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Yeah, and burning muscle if you don't ingest enough as every bodybuilder longs for.... It's still not lipolytic and will not burn fat. It's pretty much just not eating carbs and burning more muscle.
> 
> You either didn't read or didn't understand.


So dnp magically stops the metabolic process. Got it. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 3, 2021)

I still haven't learned anything from you.. you just expect us to take your word, without actually backing it up with any scientific studies..  

I agree that it's a glucolytic substance, but it also achieves lipolysis through thermogenic reaction. 

At this point, I think you're a troll and should be banned for blatantly violating the rules multiple times.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 3, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Ignorance is all this forum cares about so my time here is up, explaining simple terms to users who don't get them is obviously considered shitposting here and you'd all just rather wallow in your ignorance.
> 
> I thought this would be a bit of fun and injecting some actual knowledge would help carry discussions to a more productive point but obviously that is not wanted here.
> 
> Cheers.


Know what would be REALLY, GENUINELY IMPRESSIVE???

If you left and never came back.

That shit would blow my goddamn mind.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 3, 2021)

Jesus Christ. This thread is still going? I’ve seen some dumb ones but this one might take it. Literally just arguing to argue when nothing makes sense from the OP


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 3, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> Ignorance is all this forum cares about so my time here is up, explaining simple terms to users who don't get them is obviously considered shitposting here and you'd all just rather wallow in your ignorance.
> 
> I thought this would be a bit of fun and injecting some actual knowledge would help carry discussions to a more productive point but obviously that is not wanted here.
> 
> Cheers.


Good riddance, you didn't really provide much here anyways.


----------



## flenser (Dec 3, 2021)

MichaelMay said:


> How about the ones in the stickied threads? It's absolutely correct information but misunderstood by so many. The effect of DNP is correctly stated, the studies cited are correct but the understanding by the users here is completely wrong.
> 
> I don't even get the disagreement here, no one here is saying that DNP isn't specifically glucolytic and not in any way lipolytic.
> 
> Well there YOU HAVE IT! All I've been doing is explain what that means.


Point out any study that says glucolytic processes force you to "burn muscle" instead of "burn fat". It's a bit annoying that you use scientific terms as if you understand them, then in the same posts use a term as scientifically moronic as "burn fat" as you have in previous posts.

So here's a mouse study that shows mice in the right environment oxidize fat due to glycolysis, and not muscle. 



> DNP treatment increased energy expenditure by ∼ 17%, but did not change food intake. DNP-treated mice weighed 26% less than controls after 2 months of treatment due to decreased fat mass, without a change in lean mass.



Go ahead and tell me glycolysis works differently in mice. I'm sure the researchers in the study were very concerned about the mouse obesity epidemic. They wanted to save the mice they didn't kill at the end of the study.


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 3, 2021)

The way he presents the information just really pulls me in and makes me want to hear what he's saying...

And is no one going to call bullshit on 7'1" and 380 pounds?


----------



## ftf (Dec 3, 2021)

Just in case anyone is interested I tried FP's candied bacon recipe and it was AWESOME!!!  I feel like a bacon expert now. 🥓 🥓 🥓😋👍
I'm sure the cayenne pepper is lipolytic through thermogenesis.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 3, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> And is no one going to call bullshit on 7'1" and 380 pounds?



Why? That’s just a little smaller than me


----------



## TODAY (Dec 3, 2021)

ftf said:


> Just in case anyone is interested I tried FP's candied bacon recipe and it was AWESOME!!!  I feel like a bacon expert now. 🥓 🥓 🥓😋👍
> I'm sure the cayenne pepper is lipolytic through thermogenesis.


The problem with this recipe is that it recommends adding sugar.

This is unnecessary because the protein in the bacon will undergo gluconeogenesis via the Maillard effect in the oven.

Thus, the sugar (cancer dust, as we call it in the research world) is completely superfluous.


----------



## dirtys1x (Dec 3, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Ahh you have to do is cut carbs to go from 12% to 6%
> That's it, all these body builders in prep well be thrilled to hear it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Everyone having a laugh rn at this


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 3, 2021)

Pretty funny thread.
I mean, hes not wrong.... ither than being wrong about most of it.
DNP doesn't SPECIFICALLY burn fat to a massive extent, but by working at the mitochondrial level, it will block a qauntity of carbs from being TURNED into fat.

Combined with a deficit, your body not actually storing fat, while effectively ALSO burning fat as a source of energy, its quite good at "FAT LOSS" 

Goes to show ladies and gents, dont focus on only a singular aspect of chemistry/Biochemistry, or you'll totally lose sight of the actual end product/end result.


That all being said, add Tren for nutrient partitioning and its ability to maintain mass ina. deficit, along with your DNP, and you'll have a pretty magical combo.
Personally I love about 35lbs with that cocktail and only lost 20 lbs on my bench.
Which bounced back within a week a receding and replenishing glycogen stores.

So I dropped and entire weight class and improved my physique... while maintaining my lifts.

If that's not a clear victory, the. victory doesnt exist.... in a WILKS fashion, I ACTUALLY became stronger from my DNP run.

Go figure


----------



## dirtys1x (Dec 3, 2021)

Two pictures on max effort showing output on a bicycle with and without DNP as an example.

With DNP, you are using the same amount of glucose for a “lesser energy output” 

This is a physical demonstration to how it works - what is pretty much happening is that it’s increasing your basal metabolic rate. You are getting less output for the same amount of energy you are “putting in”.

This is how the fat loss happens. Just because it’s dealing only with mechanisms pertaining to glucose does not mean that there is no fat loss occurring here. You have to connect this and also the laws of thermodynamics to understand why you see fat loss.


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 4, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pretty funny thread.
> I mean, hes not wrong.... ither than being wrong about most of it.
> DNP doesn't SPECIFICALLY burn fat to a massive extent, but by working at the mitochondrial level, it will block a qauntity of carbs from being TURNED into fat.
> 
> ...


Man, dnp plus tren? How in the world did you sleep. DNP alone sucks, I can't imagine adding tren. I bet it does work wonders tho.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 4, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> Man, dnp plus tren? How in the world did you sleep. DNP alone sucks, I can't imagine adding tren. I bet it does work wonders tho.



No problems sleeping at all
Low dose of both
200mg DNP
150mg Tren
AC to max at all times lol.
with 200mg Primo, I find I get zero Tren sides with Primo in the stack


----------



## In2Deep (Dec 4, 2021)

Im not sure where you got your information. Ive run DNP and it was very effective. It was actually a great kickstart to my diet.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 4, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> Man, dnp plus tren? How in the world did you sleep. DNP alone sucks, I can't imagine adding tren. I bet it does work wonders tho.


Almost every time I ran dnp I was on tren or metribolone... it's definitely miserable as fuck, I was always running 600-750mg dnp for a 3wk blast, but it was only once a year and instead of cutting for 3-4 mos, I was getting it done in 5wks.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Help us learn then @MichaelMay , link us to some research papers where DNP's effects on weight loss, and where that weight loss is from.
> 
> I'll never use DNP,  but I'm interested nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Shut up dipshit. Science article abstract below- Coming in next month's issue of Science

DNP and Why I Know More than You
Keywords: Dumb Fuck, Liar, Dipshit, Bullshit
Author: Michael May
Institution: University of Bullshit
Email: MichaelMaySuxCock@protonmail.com

DNP is an interesting compound and I have formulas and meta analysis of millions of research articles that prove that I alone know more about DNP than anyone on earth. 
Also, I am 7 foot 5 and weigh approximately 350 pounds.


----------



## cavorite (Dec 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> DNP and Why I Know More than You
> Keywords: Dumb Fuck, Liar, Dipshit, Bullshit
> Author: Michael May
> Institution: University of Bullshit
> Email: MichaelMaySuxCock@protonmail.com



Adding the metadata was a nice detail lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 6, 2021)

Aww he really left


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 8, 2021)

TiredandHot said:


> It was in Lyles dnp thread where I remember you from, you definitely displayed knowledge of it. He ended up closing his forum, and moving to a facebook group which he claimed to despise years before. He was too much of a prick to stay in it.



Oh thank you bro, our world is so small, hehe, Lyle has a fragile ego


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 8, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pretty funny thread.
> I mean, hes not wrong.... ither than being wrong about most of it.
> DNP doesn't SPECIFICALLY burn fat to a massive extent, but by working at the mitochondrial level, it will block a qauntity of carbs from being TURNED into fat.
> 
> ...



You don't even need tren, just eat a good amount of protein in your diet. DNP is not catabolic in any way.

Obviously, if you add gear, HG, insulin ... everything will be better.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 8, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> You don't even need tren, just eat a good amount of protein in your diet. DNP is not catabolic in any way.
> 
> Obviously, if you add gear, HG, insulin ... everything will be better.



I was specifically in a 1000 cal deficit for prep.
No amount of protein will prevent excessive muscle loss at the much of a deficit

However, for the most part I would agree


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 8, 2021)

Without a doubt, if you lose fat naturally, you will lose strength and some muscle. If you use gear, that shouldn't happen. 

But DNP does not affect or accelerate muscle catabolism.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 8, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Without a doubt, if you lose fat naturally, you will lose strength and some muscle. If you use gear, that shouldn't happen.
> 
> But DNP does not affect or accelerate muscle catabolism.


Yes
It's quite clearly not catabolic
If someone were to, "Out eat" the DNP and be ina. caloric surplus. they would still grow muscle mass.

I think that's a big misconception a lot of people have, that DNP will "Eat muscle"
Nope, only the caloric deficit that DNP creates will do that.... which it would do the EXACT same thing, without DNP on an equivalent deficit.

Which, like you stated, can be seriously minimized by watching macros and putting a higher emphasis on protein consumption, during said caloric deficit.


----------



## MartinKY (Dec 10, 2021)

Concur. Tbh I think DNP is best towards the end of a cut cycle.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 10, 2021)

This thread serves as a great example of not seeing the forest for the trees.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 10, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes
> It's quite clearly not catabolic
> If someone were to, "Out eat" the DNP and be ina. caloric surplus. they would still grow muscle mass.
> 
> ...


Yeah anyone that attempted to out eat DNp is in for a bad time. Just increase your side effects and feel like complete garbage from all the food


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah anyone that attempted to out eat DNp is in for a bad time. Just increase your side effects and feel like complete garbage from all the food



Lol
I have in to the carb/sugar craving one day
That was a fucking uncomfortable evening hahaha


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 10, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lol
> I have in to the carb/sugar craving one day
> That was a fucking uncomfortable evening hahaha


That’s usually when I know to end my run. I don’t have a sweet tooth but when the cycle hits that point, sugars and sweets aren’t safe to be around me. I’m diabetic so it doesn’t help bc I’ll eat the candy and end up have a sugar drop, have to eat more sugar to bring it back up, Dnp acts on that sugar and so the cycle continues. I’ve went thru one of the big full size glucose tablet containers from Walmart in a night (I think it’s like 100 of em)


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> That’s usually when I know to end my run. I don’t have a sweet tooth but when the cycle hits that point, sugars and sweets aren’t safe to be around me. I’m diabetic so it doesn’t help bc I’ll eat the candy and end up have a sugar drop, have to eat more sugar to bring it back up, Dnp acts on that sugar and so the cycle continues. I’ve went thru one of the big full size glucose tablet containers from Walmart in a night (I think it’s like 100 of em)


We prefer cream cheese frosting and marshmallow fluff between some homemade cookies.  Ask @Send0


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Dec 10, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> That’s usually when I know to end my run. I don’t have a sweet tooth but when the cycle hits that point, sugars and sweets aren’t safe to be around me. I’m diabetic so it doesn’t help bc I’ll eat the candy and end up have a sugar drop, have to eat more sugar to bring it back up, Dnp acts on that sugar and so the cycle continues. I’ve went thru one of the big full size glucose tablet containers from Walmart in a night (I think it’s like 100 of em)



Damn, that's a tough situation
I've felt a few crazy BG drops from DNP and I'm not even close to borderline diabetic, that's a tough go brother


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn, that's a tough situation
> I've felt a few crazy BG drops from DNP and I'm not even close to borderline diabetic, that's a tough go brother


I'm not diabetic either but I've had it from metribolone a few times.. very close to blacking out. Scary stuff.


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 11, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I'm not diabetic either but I've had it from metribolone a few times.. very close to blacking out. Scary stuff.


I got my hands on some ozempic.  I misunderstood the directions on the pen and ended up taking 5X the starter dose.  I imagine that caused a BG drop because I was working from home and falling asleep as I was working.  But it was weird because it felt like sleep, but I was kind of awake and then a few days of nausea.

DNP I never got that far.  I had nights of sweat pouring out my neck and other places I didn't even know sweat glands existed.  Even had a sweet tooth.  But never the passing out feeling.

I felt like I've gotten this advice here, but I just want to confirm that it was good advice from my own experience.  To make the most out of your DNP take an alpha yohimbine with it and l-carnatine.  Alpha is tough to find.  Google Team 6 alpha yohimbine.  Good price and effective.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn, that's a tough situation
> I've felt a few crazy BG drops from DNP and I'm not even close to borderline diabetic, that's a tough go brother





Adrenolin said:


> I'm not diabetic either but I've had it from metribolone a few times.. very close to blacking out. Scary stuff.


Yeah guys it sucks. DNp will naturally cause your blood sugar to drop on occasion. Really the only way to get it up is to eat carbs/sugar but then DNp will start using it again. Shitty roller coaster. I keep meaning to try it but need to start taking like 100mg e3d and see if that helps while on Hgh since it’s stunts the insulin usage


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I got my hands on some ozempic.  I misunderstood the directions on the pen and ended up taking 5X the starter dose.  I imagine that caused a BG drop because I was working from home and falling asleep as I was working.  But it was weird because it felt like sleep, but I was kind of awake and then a few days of nausea.
> 
> DNP I never got that far.  I had nights of sweat pouring out my neck and other places I didn't even know sweat glands existed.  Even had a sweet tooth.  But never the passing out feeling.
> 
> I felt like I've gotten this advice here, but I just want to confirm that it was good advice from my own experience.  To make the most out of your DNP take an alpha yohimbine with it and l-carnatine.  Alpha is tough to find.  Google Team 6 alpha yohimbine.  Good price and effective.


Wondering- what was the desire to use Ozempic?


----------



## weightlossburn (Dec 11, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Wondering- what was the desire to use Ozempic?


Ultimate goal, weight loss.  But the desire comes from trying something new.  I'm not diabetic yet, but I'm pretty close to diabetes with my family history.  But the desire to try something new I think was what I really wanted.

I am down some weight and my appetite is curbed, so I'm pretty sure it's working as intended.  Another thing I like to do which is frowned upon is to run DNP for a while and then break it up by switching to clen for a few.  From my reading of posts in these threads, Clen seems like the silent killer. 

The past few days I've had a tightness pain in the area that my heart is at.  I feel much better now than I did yesterday and earlier today.  Part of me thinks that it's just pain caused by muscle soreness from chest exercise.  The other part of me thinks that I'm in denial and it's actually a product of some bad decisions I made.

I just wanted to add that last paragraph before I reiterated that my technique seems effective.  As clearly there are risks involved in stacking many weight loss items together.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 11, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Ultimate goal, weight loss.  But the desire comes from trying something new.  I'm not diabetic yet, but I'm pretty close to diabetes with my family history.  But the desire to try something new I think was what I really wanted.
> 
> I am down some weight and my appetite is curbed, so I'm pretty sure it's working as intended.  Another thing I like to do which is frowned upon is to run DNP for a while and then break it up by switching to clen for a few.  From my reading of posts in these threads, Clen seems like the silent killer.
> 
> ...


Monitor your sugars and be sure to watch the diet closely. Type 2 is manageable and can really take off in the wrong direction if not careful. Glad the weightloss helped but I wouldn’t recommend jumping in those unless prescribed. Do you see an endocrine? Metformin is used by a lot of people but obviously for Type 2. I take it with my GH and it does help, just wish I could be Rx for both that and slin but can’t have both as Type 1. 

As you mentioned, really recommend watching that stacking of these types of products. DNp, IMO, shouldn’t be taken off and on off and on. Really recommend it for short term cycles and then honing in on the progress with what you made and maintaining or improving. Clen, I don’t get anything from it even at 200mcg a day, I’m weird. But clen causes a lot of people some really jittery and painful heart issues


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 11, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lol
> I have in to the carb/sugar craving one day
> That was a fucking uncomfortable evening hahaha



The nights are the worst, I will be thirsty and want something sweet, and above, I will be pissing if I drink a lot. Add in the heat, sweat, and discomfort.


----------

